# Semi hay hauling. Frustrated



## fastline

I am now losing my ass in the hay business. I cannot move hay at ALL for the quoted rates of 4.25-4.50/mi. I hear some people talk about sub $2/mi moving but I have not found one. I am willing to pay more but these are just loads that simply won't sell unless trucking price is right. I have already discounted my hay to the point I am done with the hay business. It is simply a ridiculous business for me and I have too many other paying jobs to tend to.

Guaranteed, when it rains 2 inches, someone will call and say "can you load A bale for me today?" Um, no, I won't start my tractor for one bale and rut everything up. Maybe others have it figured out but.... Guess I am venting now...lol

Anyway, if anyone knows how to get in direct contact with truckers to get this stuff sold, please let me know. I tried 2 brokers and neither have called back. I guess one said 4.50/mi and I asked if I got lube with that. Actually, if I had buyers willing to pay that, I would just buy a truck and move myself and pay for a cheap truck in one season.


----------



## carcajou

If that's $4.50 a mile loaded you are getting a fair rate. Bought any diesel fuel lately? Not trying to get you upset but fuel, plates and tires add up. The guys that run for much less won't be around next year.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

We get 4.50$/loaded mile with our semi.


----------



## fastline

Yeah, that might be the going rate. It just shows that we cannot economically move hay anywhere and we have hay locally so, no market, no point in making hay. I don't know anyone that is going to pay more for transporting hay than the hay is worth. It is what it is. We have some other agribusiness ventures that don't require a semi but I guess I can say I tried...


----------



## slowzuki

I've been delivering my own hay for about 1$ a loaded mile but its a money losing affair and is wearing out a trailer for free. Pretty much decided that next year the only hay getting delivered for that will be the stuff on wagons out of the field so we don't have to load it into the barn.


----------



## fastline

Yeah, if I had aligned to own my own truck, I would have paid for it already and had all my hay sold. Problem is I don't have the time to drive a truck but maybe for no more hay than I make, it could work out and I would have the rig around for other things. I have run a full cost analysis and it isn't going to me that bad.

Not sure what I am going to do yet buy looks like hiring delivery is out.


----------



## JD3430

I pay $50 hr for local hauling. I don't know if that's high or low.


----------



## Hayman1

JD3430 said:


> I pay $50 hr for local hauling. I don't know if that's high or low.


Do they load transport and unload for that or does one driver just show up and take your trailer to the destination and wait for it to be unloaded?


----------



## JD3430

Hayman1 said:


> Do they load transport and unload for that or does one driver just show up and take your trailer to the destination and wait for it to be unloaded?


Yep, that's all he does except he also straps the bales down, too.


----------



## JM.Shook

How much are you moving and how far? Also, what size bales? I'd offer to make night runs, but I haven't got my CDL yet (still need to find a class and some time off work)


----------



## haybaler101

fastline said:


> I am now losing my ass in the hay business. I cannot move hay at ALL for the quoted rates of 4.25-4.50/mi. I hear some people talk about sub $2/mi moving but I have not found one. I am willing to pay more but these are just loads that simply won't sell unless trucking price is right. I have already discounted my hay to the point I am done with the hay business. It is simply a ridiculous business for me and I have too many other paying jobs to tend to.
> 
> Guaranteed, when it rains 2 inches, someone will call and say "can you load A bale for me today?" Um, no, I won't start my tractor for one bale and rut everything up. Maybe others have it figured out but.... Guess I am venting now...lol
> 
> Anyway, if anyone knows how to get in direct contact with truckers to get this stuff sold, please let me know. I tried 2 brokers and neither have called back. I guess one said 4.50/mi and I asked if I got lube with that. Actually, if I had buyers willing to pay that, I would just buy a truck and move myself and pay for a cheap truck in one season.


What size bales are you wanting to truck and what quality of hay? Big squares will ship a lot cheaper than rounds and much easier to put a truck under. It also cost the same to haul a bale of weeds as it is does $400/ton premium alfalfa, only difference is the bale of weeds or cheap hay is readily available almost anywhere.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

U gotta realize at lease here in illinois u can't hardley plate and insure a truck for much less than $8, 000 a year. Truckings a tough gig and u gotta pay for goos service take time to load and unload a trailer of hay so you have to consider that. Could take up to an hour to unload sometimes. If u r moving a crap load of hay I would buy a truck


----------



## JD3430

I'm looking at buying my own trailer as we speak. I go through this every time I pen a check to the trucker for like $2,000.
I have a decent tow rig, sold my trailer 2 years ago. Now I borrow a trailer. That luxury is gone. 
Lookin at Appalachian 25' 20k gooseneck new $7,500.
None of them seem like attractive options.


----------



## haybaler101

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> U gotta realize at lease here in illinois u can't hardley plate and insure a truck for much less than $8, 000 a year. Truckings a tough gig and u gotta pay for goos service take time to load and unload a trailer of hay so you have to consider that. Could take up to an hour to unload sometimes. If u r moving a crap load of hay I would buy a truck


Wow! $1024 for tractor plates, $13 for trailer, and insurance runs $500 year, these are all farm plate figures, double for commercial. Course then commercials all have heavy use tax, fuel permits all of which farm is exempt of.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

haybaler101 said:


> Wow! $1024 for tractor plates, $13 for trailer, and insurance runs $500 year, these are all farm plate figures, double for commercial. Course then commercials all have heavy use tax, fuel permits all of which farm is exempt of.


 iam figuring what a hired truck would cost as do I have one set up like this . Yes farm plates are the way to go but u r only allow in state deliveries and 150 miles from home and only 5, 000 mile a year. Illinois sucks and is the most expensive state in the us to drive in . Farm plates r still $1500 roughly.


----------



## somedevildawg

fastline, brother I feel your pain.....without a doubt I wonder sometimes what in the hell was I thinkin.....it just never flippin ends.

To make good quality hay is expensive, to harvest any hay is expensive, to store hay is expensive.....and now we have to ship hay, guess what.....it's expensive as well. If you took this business model to any half ass banker, they would laugh you out of the room.

I spend a lot of money and more importantly time making hay, missing many things that I should not be missing, but be that as it may....if I was making good money I could justify it a bit....losing money, it's hard to justify.

At this point in the year, I have spent a lot of money on labor, fuel, fertilizer, lime, herbicide, insecticide, repairs......big cash outlays not even beginning to factor in equipment costs.....so that I can hope to sell this winter...and if I sell it all....every damn bit...it don't make a dent in the actual costs....sometimes I want to beat my head against the John Deere (but then I realize I'd just break something and have to spend more $ fixing)

To be completely honest, at the end of the season, if I can pay my direct costs...aforementioned....I consider it to be a success...that's pathetic to work your ass off for that....that's when I go to wantin to bang that head....


----------



## swmnhay

fastline said:


> I have already discounted my hay to the point I am done with the hay business. It is simply a ridiculous business for me and I have too many other paying jobs to tend to.


REALY??

I would say it is a pet peave of every longtime hay producer of guys that jump into haying just to dump it on the market and basement prices driving the price down for everyone.

Marketing is a HUGE part of haying it doesnt just happen in 1 yr.I spend as much time marketing-delivering hay as I do producing it.


----------



## fastline

I would elaborate but basically, I am still at around 130/T on my hay. Will I really lose money, probably not. BUT, will I get ahead??? NOPE. I don't need the stress to have people whine about "your hay has some sun bleaching, I don't want it".

If oats get a couple days in the sun, it bleaches. Does that make it junk? not even close but then wasting the hour with each potential buyer talking is getting old.

The fact remains, there will always be someone that will do it cheaper and that seems to be what people want, not better. My crop is a nurse crop with thousands invested in seed, planting, and fert. I am competing with "mixed grass hay" which is aka weeds in a roll but $10/bale less.

Really the biggest kicker has been transport. There just aren't too many people that are going to line up to over pay for hay hauling. I run numbers for a living and I own equipment. No one is going to blow smoke up my ass that an owner/operator is barely making ends meet at 4.50/mi. The main issue is I don't have time to drive but feel confident if I put a hired ass in the seat, he will find a way to break it and I won't buy a new truck. I know I can have a truck ready for under 10K that would get the job done. Yes tires cost money, but they don;t wear out in 3K miles either.

Some people pull their truck in and have Jim Bob do the work and then tell us how expensive everything is. Then there is the guy that grabs a jack and gets it fixed better and on the cheap. I am that guy.

So I am guessing that guys that already have their own trucks are the guys able to sell their hay easily.

I am sorry if I upset any truckers but I seriously think they find a reason to whine about everything. Takes an hour to load, REALLY? How long does it take to load pallets on and strap them? 45min? OK, so it takes an extra 15min? Yeah, it might take a little more time, but hay does not leak on your trailer, is not gouging the steel frame or wood floor, is straight forward in securing, and gets no easier IMO.

When we move a CNC machine, I guarantee it takes over an hour to offload. That is VERY precise work and I get rushed by no one moving 6 figure machines.

More venting......


----------



## somedevildawg

For the record....if I'm at 130pt I am losing money....


----------



## jrcrumiI

130 a ton for what? I know dairy alfalfa here brings double that, so maybe it is marketing to the wrong customers? Local large dairy hauls his own bales in from 4 hours away and I know he is paying 250 a ton on top of running his 4 trucks daily for 3x4x8s...


----------



## fastline

This is oat hay. Alfalfa around here is still selling around 250/T but anywhere close, I am getting thrown right in with all the grass hays. Horse people around here just don't care. They either want small (green) squares with lube, or alfalfa. Regardless, I have talked to every customer and every animal licks mine clean. It is decent hay.

These are 4x5 rounds in which it does not seem to be a problem over big squares. Small squares might do better but I am not about to invest a dime in anything else until I study this more.

Yes, technically, if I was not running a shoe string budget, I would be losing money at this price. Yet I STILL have F*&ckers that want to offer less. I have to bite my tongue and tell them to piss off.

I had one big cattle guy stop in but was convinced that because my hay had some bleaching, his cows would not eat it. I am now beyond wasting my time. Go look, if you don't like it for whatever reason, I don't really care, but I am not about to drive over and talk with you about why you think cattle care what color the net wrap is....


----------



## Fowllife

First off, truckers are not making a killing off you at $4-4.50/ mile. There are lot's of cost involved in running a semi. Yes, you may be able to get a truck setup for $10k to haul hay, but you still have additional cost on top of that. Then when your $6k truck blowes a motor you still have a $15k rebuild. I doubt you will find a rig for $10k that will pass a DOT inspection.

4x5's are easier to truck then 5x's, but a lot of truckers don't want to mess with round bales period. It is more of a hassel for them, so they may charge more. Also, a lot of bigger cattle & feed lot guys don't want to mess with 4x5 bales because they are too small. If you have them stored outside then horse owners wont want them either, and they don't want oat hay. With your size & type of hay you are almost limiting your market to small time cattle guys, in my opinion.

The hay business is not a get rich quick business, and a lot of times not even a money making business. I would guess that 90% or more of hay growers do more then just raise hay. The other 10% are VERY good at marketing and probably have other value added services they provide (storage til winter, reasonable delivery fee, consistent quality product, ect. The vast majority of hay producers also hay some kind of truck to deliver with also. A lot run a pick up & gooseneck, but a new 30' gooseneck is $8-12k & a decent truck to pull it is going to run $10-25k.

Personally, if I didn't have livestock there is no way I would be making hay. There are too many morons out there that sell hay for cheap, and it's too big of a gamble. I would rent my land out for row crops to be garanteed a profit & spent my summer drinking beer & fishing.


----------



## mlappin

Have to agree with several points here.

If you can buy a cheap tractor and trailer to haul your own, that's exactly what you just got, cheap. Unless you got the steal of the century I can guarantee it won't pass a DOT inspection without a lot of time and money on somebody's part. Case in point, if I remember correctly before Indiana would do anything about getting ours plated it had to pass a DOT inspection, could be something to do with being an out of state truck.

If they're complaining about a little bleaching I've found that A: they're trying to get you to drop the price. B: they have a serious case of cranialrectal disease and will be PITA to deal with in the future.

As much as I hate to bring this up, but if you're having that much trouble getting rid of rounds then maybe you need to seriously consider going to squares of either size.

I try to rarely deliver hay if I don't have to, but I also know I couldn't make a living on just what I'm charging to deliver which is $2.50 a loaded mile. A lot around here think that is too high, I give em the cost per mile and a lot of em will pull a "let me see if I can borrow the neighbors truck and trailer" which is fine by me as I'm not really making anything at the $2.50 a mile.


----------



## fastline

I would have to check more on things but as long as we stay 150 miles from home, and stay in the state, we don't need CDL or DOT numbers in KS. However, I am certain that would really limit us in delivery though.

One of the main reasons we want to grow Oats is it is a great cover crop for us as we expand in some other ag ventures. It locks out some weed problems and we can actually double crop in the fall with it as well. Which I was going to do this month but probably cannot afford to now.

I am sure the market will look better having fresh hay available in December but trucking is still an issue. I have not found anyone local that wants oats yet.

I have some grain ventures that I would rather explore but I still need to keep something in there to lock out weed problems.


----------



## hog987

Anything I get into I try to make sure I have at least two different ways to sell the porduct. With my cattle I can take them to the auction mart. Or I can finish them to sell directly to packing plant. Also I raisr some and get them butchered for someones personal use.

With the hay I sell most by ads on the internet. I can also take hay to the local auction mart. Plus I have cattle to eat the poor stuff or anything that does not sell. Some people get upset when they make a low ball offer and I just say for that price I will just feed it myself. We are also getting set up to turn are round bales into small squares.

M y point is before you get into any new venture make sure you have more than one way to get rid of your product. It takes some work to get this figured out but it is worth it causr than you can sell into the one that looks like the best option at the time.

Also you talk about trying new things. Which is good but most farmers around here either try to do too much and than cant do a good job at any of it. Or they try something on a big scale first. It doesnt work out so they get out of that and try something new. Instead they should try on s small scale and learn a few things before getting big. Remember anyone who is sucessfull has done something long enough to get good at it.


----------



## mlappin

fastline said:


> I would have to check more on things but as long as we stay 150 miles from home, and stay in the state, we don't need CDL or DOT numbers in KS. However, I am certain that would really limit us in delivery though.
> 
> One of the main reasons we want to grow Oats is it is a great cover crop for us as we expand in some other ag ventures. It locks out some weed problems and we can actually double crop in the fall with it as well. Which I was going to do this month but probably cannot afford to now.
> 
> I am sure the market will look better having fresh hay available in December but trucking is still an issue. I have not found anyone local that wants oats yet.
> 
> I have some grain ventures that I would rather explore but I still need to keep something in there to lock out weed problems.


In Indiana we don't need DOT numbers either, however their is an additional form that needs filled out and they still HAVE to be inspected yearly.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> In Indiana we don't need DOT numbers either, however their is an additional form that needs filled out and they still HAVE to be inspected yearly.


Makes sense. Farm trucks don't need to be typically tracked all over the country with DOT#'s what a waste of time that is. 
OTOH, I think a farm truck should be just as safety inspected as a 100k mile/yr Truck is.


----------



## fastline

We don't have vehicle inspections here. Possibly a little scary bur rarely many reported issues. Usually the folks driving the questionable vehicle just die in them.


----------



## mlappin

fastline said:


> We don't have vehicle inspections here. Possibly a little scary bur rarely many reported issues. Usually the folks driving the questionable vehicle just die in them.


Even for farm plated semi's? I've seen a few money had to pass under the table cause their ain't no way they are safe to drive yet they supposedly passed inspection.

Which is fine as well, as long as they don't take anybody with em.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> If they're complaining about a little bleaching I've found that A: they're trying to get you to drop the price. B: they have a serious case of cranialrectal disease and will be PITA to deal with in the future.


All I do is rub my hand across the face of the bale and expose the green underneath. Then they shut up.


----------



## ANewman

I have a guy locally that has hauled a few loads for me. He charged $2.00-$2.50/ loaded mile. He owns several trucks sand runs flatbeds all over the country. He hauled my hay to so. Kentucky, approx 200 miles, then deadhead 50-100 miles to pick up a load of something else. I thought his price was low.I don't see how he's making money, but evidently it works for him. He was by far the cheapest I found. The two others I checked with wanted $3.25-$3.50.

Where is the hay going from/ to?


----------



## aawhite

Sometimes you can find a guy who has some really high dollar loads contracted, so he will pick up a cheap haul just to get there. When I was buying grain for Cargill, I could always count on salt haulers needing to get to central KS all winter. We would get cheap rates on NE corn down to the feedlots. The trucker got is load down to cover fuel, made a ton of money on the salt run, and we both walked away happy. Did the same shipping corn to OK feedlots, guys bringing rock back.

You might check on some of the load board websites, or call some of the bigger haulers in the region. If there is a high dollar move coming from somewhere into KS, they may give you a cheap rate just to get there. Those types of loads are out there, just gotta look for them.


----------



## haybaler101

A lot of sheet rock leaves my area heading west on skateboards and there have been really cheap back hauls on Kansas alfalfa.


----------



## deadmoose

Hay and cattle are definitely not a get rich scheme. And with all the first rain so far I can't imagine anyone in any hurry to buy hay. Unless it is premium dairy quality.

$4.50 a loaded mile is going to be less than $2.25 a mile. Depending on the haul maybe closer To 2 for the trucker. Take out the $0.70 for diesel $.0.60 for the operator and you are left with $0.70 for ins tax repairs vehicle tires and HOPEFULLY profit. Probably cheap if you run that truck 100k a year. Then again he probably doesn't have time for a couple loads of hay. My numbers are probably off.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

By no means I am not a trucker but I haul 90% of the hay I sell, if it wasn't for my truck I would not be able to sell the volume of hay I do. $4 a mile will not make you much money, like some have said that is only $2 each way. Prime example, I sent my truck and trailer to the shop for some upkeep before it started running hard this summer and the bill was $4700 new brakes shoes drums ect ect, loaded it up sent it out west and it shelled the rear end another $6000 so in a weeks time I've spent 11 grand on the rig it takes lots of hay hauling at $4 to make up for the unforeseen expenses. This is no get rich quick deal I will guarantee it.


----------



## somedevildawg

If y'all haven't checked it out yet.....MAP-21. New federal law pertaining to this subject....


----------



## ChrisCash

Fastline....... All I haul is hay, maybe I can help..... you can call me at 270.576.6149


----------



## Waterway64

I hire trucks to ship my hay to auctions. Lately it has been running about $2.81 a loaded mile. This price is possible because I work with the trucking firm in advance so that they can plan back hauls. When I write checks for thousands of dollars each month I am well aware I am getting a competitive deal and have no desire to own a truck! Mel


----------



## maknhay

I wish you people would quit calling a load of hay a "backhaul"! And for cripes sake, if the guy hauling your hay is reputable and does a good job of representing it on the other end....shut up and pay the freight.

I see a lot of you bitching about the guy down the road selling his hay for cheap when your trying to make a living by raising and selling a quality product. Putting your hay on a rate cutting freight hauler is like the pot calling the kettle black 'eh?


----------



## somedevildawg

maknhay said:


> I wish you people would quit calling a load of hay a "backhaul"! And for cripes sake, if the guy hauling your hay is reputable and does a good job of representing it on the other end....shut up and pay the freight.
> 
> I see a lot of you bitching about the guy down the road selling his hay for cheap when your trying to make a living by raising and selling a quality product. Putting your hay on a rate cutting freight hauler is like the pot calling the kettle black 'eh?


I don't get it.....why is a backhaul a rate cutter? Sure it's below rate but they've been around since trucking started, even the guy who is reputable needs backhauls.....scratchin each others back.....


----------



## Vol

maknhay said:


> I wish you people would quit calling a load of hay a "backhaul"! And for cripes sake, if the guy hauling your hay is reputable and does a good job of representing it on the other end....shut up and pay the freight.
> 
> I see a lot of you bitching about the guy down the road selling his hay for cheap when your trying to make a living by raising and selling a quality product. Putting your hay on a rate cutting freight hauler is like the pot calling the kettle black 'eh?


Run out of "squeezins" late last night maknhay? The truckers who haul for me call return trips "backhauls".

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

I don't blame anyone for buying the cheap hay,I would say the guy selling it might be not the brightest.

Same goes for the trucking.Or backhaul rate is better then nothing.

A trucker here always bitched about guys cutting rates hauling grain,etc.Well he thought he needed a new Peterbuilt every few yrs with all the bells and whistles.Guys doing it cheaper were using 10 yr old trucks and making money at lower rates.


----------



## maknhay

Well I run a 30 year old truck to haul my hay and keep it in top condition. I figure most some customers it reflects my dedication to producing the best quality feed possible.

I'm sure most of you already know this but those backhauls you speak of could also be somebody else's fronthaul. There's too many trucks out there now taking a load of any freight for cheap rates "just to get home".


----------



## swmnhay

I understand your frustration with "Backhaulers" But it is the same in other industries as well someone seems to be always willing to work for less.

Here custom finishing hogs is big.15 yrs ago you could build a barn and it could be pd for in 7 yrs off of the custom income.Now the banker tells me payback takes 12 yrs.And that doesn't include takeing out for labor or family living.

Or someone renting land for $100 more then the next guy would pay.

Or like you said the guy willing to sell his hay at give away prices.

Or the local sweetcorn guy here that sells for $1 a dozen.

Custom combineing.20 yrs ago I was takeing a guys crop out corn & beans for $18 an acre.Another guy came along and did it for $10.

Custom Rd baleing is highly variable I've heard from $9-$17 for baleing 5x6 cornstalk bales.The guy getting 17 was complaining and said he was making no money.

With trucking there are a lot of brokers out there that will get the lowest frt rates.Basicaly finding the guys willing to haul for less,and then they take their % off that also.So if you are in a area with a lot of frt going into there just is a lot of emty trucks looking to get there fuel pd for to get home..

Sooo I guess if a guy is willing to haul a load for $500 and another guy wants $1000.There is a dang good chance the guy charging $500 will get the job.


----------



## urednecku

I figure any $ paid going back home is more than $000.00, as long as it covers more than the extra expense. And yes, the more the better, depending on how long ya have to wait on the next load.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Fastline, I do feel your pain. I can buy good hay around here cheap. That is why I converted a lot of my hayland to grain. I can sell the grain or feed it and can do the same with the cattle. Ain't none of it easy and you have to market everything you do in the ag industry. Mike


----------



## AaronQ

we are set up to haul small and big squares at a pretty large scale with our self unloading truck and pup.

we'll move between 750,000 and a million small squares a year and the rates you guys are complaining about are really not the least bit out of line.

Our rates on a haul of about 65-80 miles on a full load are between 23-30 dollars a ton depending on the bales. we can haul 1064 small squares or about 31 metric ton.

price goes up for lighter bales too and on a general haul of about 275 miles we're about 60 bucks a ton.

price per ton does not include loading charges as well.

the truck sits for 50 dollars an hour and if its our tractor loading with our operator its 135 bucks an hour.

so good bales and good stacks we can load in an hour and 20 minutes. a round trip of 120 miles and your looking at 1000-1200 bucks with loading.


----------



## Guest

The Hayspot, a trusted local marketplace for hay buyers and sellers to connect has contracted rates with shippers for no more than $2 / loaded mile.

The reason we can do this is because we do (and will do) a lot of business in various states and so therefore shippers are willing to build a long-term relationship (albeit at a lower price).

We are strictly focused on the Wisconsin area right now so may not have Hay in your area, but feel free to list your hay - we'll be in your state before you know it.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## swmnhay

uanmi said:


> The Hayspot, a trusted local marketplace for hay buyers and sellers to connect has contracted rates with shippers for no more than $2 / loaded mile.
> 
> The reason we can do this is because we do (and will do) a lot of business in various states and so therefore shippers are willing to build a long-term relationship (albeit at a lower price).
> 
> We are strictly focused on the Wisconsin area right now so may not have Hay in your area, but feel free to list your hay - we'll be in your state before you know it.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


You can come and haul all my hay for $2 a mile. 

Longest haul is 35 miles,not going to add up to much.


----------



## Guest

swmnhay said:


> You can come and haul all my hay for $2 a mile.
> 
> Longest haul is 35 miles,not going to add up to much.


A great customer already? Sign up and let's do it!

www.thehayspot.com/sell


----------



## ForemanTX

What hay I do sell only comes out to 110ton me hauling it but that's only within 60miles round trip. Those are fertilized net.wrapped 4x5 coastal round bales.

I purchased my own hay equipment last year cause baling was costing me 27 a bale,with two bale an acre min.,those where 5x6...

Yield on field matters if I make anything or not,with what cost I have into it. I feed most of what I make,would be nice to make a lot of extra wouldn't be a problem getting rid of it local. I like dealing with people in the cattle business,im a people person and everyone is going to try and get it cheaper,even the rich folk,just pick back about buying some of there cattle for cheaper . I do it all cause I enjoy it,even at brake even I have fun,meet alot of nice folks and own some cool $hit.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

4-4.50/loaded mile is pretty close to accurate. Not much else you can do about the cost of doing business. Wait until the weather gets a little colder and the people are more desperate for hay, then trucking costs might not be the people's bugaboo so much.


----------



## haystax

fastline said:


> This is oat hay. Alfalfa around here is still selling around 250/T but anywhere close, I am getting thrown right in with all the grass hays. Horse people around here just don't care. They either want small (green) squares with lube, or alfalfa. Regardless, I have talked to every customer and every animal licks mine clean. It is decent hay.
> 
> These are 4x5 rounds in which it does not seem to be a problem over big squares. Small squares might do better but I am not about to invest a dime in anything else until I study this more.
> 
> Yes, technically, if I was not running a shoe string budget, I would be losing money at this price. Yet I STILL have F*&ckers that want to offer less. I have to bite my tongue and tell them to piss off.
> 
> I had one big cattle guy stop in but was convinced that because my hay had some bleaching, his cows would not eat it. I am now beyond wasting my time. Go look, if you don't like it for whatever reason, I don't really care, but I am not about to drive over and talk with you about why you think cattle care what color the net wrap is....


Sounds like you deserve everything you're getting. If you're half the asshole in realize as you come off as here then no wonder you aren't getting any buyers

Oat hay isn't all that great. Did you pull a test? Barn stored? Round bales are a joke to haul, should be illegal really. Maybe you should stick to your 'other' ventures. Doesn't seem like you're cut out for haying


----------



## haymaker1979

Ive been hauling hay for 5 yrs now and I would be willing to haul hay for anyone who needs it done for 2.50 a mile. I have vans and flatbeds these guys charging more than this are way to high.


----------



## haybaler101

haymaker1979 said:


> Ive been hauling hay for 5 yrs now and I would be willing to haul hay for anyone who needs it done for 2.50 a mile. I have vans and flatbeds these guys charging more than this are way to high.


Okay, I have load to go 30 miles this week, see ou Wednesday morning to load.


----------



## swmnhay

I need a load picked up and hauled 70 miles tomorrow,sunday morning.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I've got 800 rolls ill hire you to move, start this week should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## deadmoose

haymaker1979 said:


> Ive been hauling hay for 5 yrs now and I would be willing to haul hay for anyone who needs it done for 2.50 a mile. I have vans and flatbeds these guys charging more than this are way to high.


Is that per mile or loaded mile?


----------



## haymaker1979

Ive been hauling to florida and texas for the last 3 yrs and ive done pretty well at it.


----------



## haybaler101

haymaker1979 said:


> Ive been hauling to florida and texas for the last 3 yrs and ive done pretty well at it.


We didn't ask you to go to Florida for us, just a couple of counties away. You probably can make good money on a long haul ay 2.50 but don't tell us we are scamming people at $4.50 on our hauls, cause you are going to lose your arse if try and do it for $2.50. So I wouldn't advertise any haul, anywhere for a set price.


----------



## panhandle9400

haymaker1979 said:


> Ive been hauling hay for 5 yrs now and I would be willing to haul hay for anyone who needs it done for 2.50 a mile. I have vans and flatbeds these guys charging more than this are way to high.


How many trucks do you have and when can you start ? All big squares easy haul and fast unloading time on other end. BTW who have you been going to down in the sunshine ? if you dont mind me asking .


----------



## jturbo10

Trucking costs are definitely the defining issue in expansion of my hay business. I sell 95 % of my horse hay to customers who come with their trailers and trucks to pick up hay. Some come as far as 500 miles but most are 10-100 miles. I do deliver some hay if I'm going their way with my trailer and they can help with a quick offload. In some cases, I don't even charge for delivery if they are loyal customers . I price my hay with a built in profit margin and I will not sell at a loss until it is time to clear out for new hay season. I had two large customers call me last week agreeing on price but they wanted help with trucking costs (180 miles one way) however I turned them down as it just doesn't compute with hired trucking and I have to hire help with loading/unloading plus operating costs. My customers know my hay is high protein, weed free, quality horse hay that beats my opposition in price and quality. I love my horsey buyers as they help me pay the bills and allow me to stay in business. Customers will come and go but I don't take it personally as they are doing what is best for their operations. Some customers come back after trying out less costly options but they get what they pay for and with me they don't have to compromise. I've found that discounting hay too much sends the wrong message and can cost you customers in the long run. First priority is consistently producing a benchmark product and educating your customer on why your product is best for their requirements. If your equipment and storage facilities are top drawer you're customers will recognize your passion and commitment to producing a quality product. My hay sells by itself and if my operations becomes unprofitable for an extended period I will exit and feed it out myself. Haying is not for the faint of heart as weather, bugs, weeds, operating costs, and governmental intrusions all drive us nuts but if it was easy more monkeys would be in this business. Many haying operations are dependent on the husband and/or wife to have other predictable income sources and a broods of kids to help out with the labor. I'm a one man operation with hired help only at required times which is a nervous proposition but it works for me. JMHO


----------



## JD3430

jturbo10 said:


> Trucking costs are definitely the defining issue in expansion of my hay business. I sell 95 % of my horse hay to customers who come with their trailers and trucks to pick up hay. Some come as far as 500 miles but most are 10-100 miles. I do deliver some hay if I'm going their way with my trailer and they can help with a quick offload. In some cases, I don't even charge for delivery if they are loyal customers . I price my hay with a built in profit margin and I will not sell at a loss until it is time to clear out for new hay season. I had two large customers call me last week agreeing on price but they wanted help with trucking costs (180 miles one way) however I turned them down as it just doesn't compute with hired trucking and I have to hire help with loading/unloading plus operating costs. My customers know my hay is high protein, weed free, quality horse hay that beats my opposition in price and quality. I love my horsey buyers as they help me pay the bills and allow me to stay in business. Customers will come and go but I don't take it personally as they are doing what is best for their operations. Some customers come back after trying out less costly options but they get what they pay for and with me they don't have to compromise. I've found that discounting hay too much sends the wrong message and can cost you customers in the long run. First priority is consistently producing a benchmark product and educating your customer on why your product is best for their requirements. If your equipment and storage facilities are top drawer you're customers will recognize your passion and commitment to producing a quality product. My hay sells by itself and if my operations becomes unprofitable for an extended period I will exit and feed it out myself. Haying is not for the faint of heart as weather, bugs, weeds, operating costs, and governmental intrusions all drive us nuts but if it was easy more monkeys would be in this business. Many haying operations are dependent on the husband and/or wife to have other predictable income sources and a broods of kids to help out with the labor. I'm a one man operation with hired help only at required times which is a nervous proposition but it works for me. JMHO


Good synopsis. I am a one man op with no help, too. I feel what you are saying. Along with weather, bugs, etc. another thing that can drive you nuts are the people who make hay for fun, then sell it for 1/2 what you sell for


----------



## Wayne.dispatch23

HELLO, MY NAME IS WAYNE AND I'M FROM A BROKER COMPANY CALLED* US LOGISTICS.* WHAT WE DO IS WE HELP PEOPLE LIKE YOU MOVE THEIR HAY OR ANY PRODUCT AROUND.. FOR MORE INFO PLEASE GO AHEAD AND* CONTACT ME AT 928-723-6792.* OR IF YOU WISH TO SEND ME AN EMAIL GO AHEAD AND SEND ONE TO* [email protected]*


----------

